# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A qajn meshkujt per dashuri?

## Nice_Boy

_Pershndetje.._

*Cka mendoni ju te tjert. se a qajn djemt per dashuri psh per nje dashuri te humbur , nese sot ndahet me nje vajz apo ajo e le at a keni par ndoj her qe kan qar djemt dhe a ju ka ndodh juve ta shiheni  ish te dashurin tuaj , duke qajt kur jeni nda?*

_Pergjigja ime eshte._

*Mua per vete sme ka ndodh me qajt sepse sjam nda as nje her me as nje femer por eshte problemi qe kam pa , kur jan nda qe ka qajt dhe tani nja 2 muaj kemi be shaka me at djalin sepse e ka dasht shum por e kapi duke fol me nje djal dhe ky tipi teper Xheloz dhe u ndajt vet dhe filloi te qaj lool.*

Gjith  te Mirat.

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

*Qajn ene cunat mo po vetem se se kon si femrat qe ta shprejnnnn..ma kupto ti muve ku e kom:PP
shnet*

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> *Qajn ene cunat mo po vetem se se kon si femrat qe ta shprejnnnn..ma kupto ti muve ku e kom:PP
> shnet*


tkuptojjj qafsha ijen qe pooooo loool 

tashii nuk osht keq po u prekenn ose qajten varet ka situataaaa po jo tme qaj me shamii sikur ka ron vdekja se ajo osht icik si shum lool

----------


## StormAngel

Kam qajt,por kot! 
Prap do qaj,serish kot do jete.

----------


## FierAkja143

Cunat te qajn per dashuri? jo mo cne..cunat nuk kan zemer, as ndjenja..jeni shume te fort ju cunat ne pergjithesi!..j/k

cuni/burri qe nuk di te qaj nuk eshte burre i vertet!

----------


## TiLoNcE

> _Pershndetje.._
> 
> *Cka mendoni ju te tjert. se a qajn djemt per dashuri psh per nje dashuri te humbur , nese sot ndahet me nje vajz apo ajo e le at a keni par ndoj her qe kan qar djemt dhe a ju ka ndodh juve ta shiheni  ish te dashurin tuaj , duke qajt kur jeni nda?*
> 
> _Pergjigja ime eshte._
> 
> *Mua per vete sme ka ndodh me qajt sepse sjam nda as nje her me as nje femer por eshte problemi qe kam pa , kur jan nda qe ka qajt dhe tani nja 2 muaj kemi be shaka me at djalin sepse e ka dasht shum por e kapi duke fol me nje djal dhe ky tipi teper Xheloz dhe u ndajt vet dhe filloi te qaj lool.*
> 
> Gjith  te Mirat.


un them se Gjillo ka te drejt ene pse se lexova ic cer ka shkrujt
Cunat qajn sa plasin,po mceftas  :uahaha:  

LoNcJA-SyNi-VeT

----------


## Vinjol

neqofte se nji djale dashuron veretet nji vajze e ne fund zhgenjehet  si puna ime  ja vlen te qash besoj  mbase turp eshte por une  kam qare do thoni ju ASSAS|NS ka qare pikerisht kjo eshte dobesia ime 
kam qare e pohoj  dhe se ul koken aspak sepse une rralle here bie ne dashuri ama kur bie bie koke e kembe  kam qare si jo sepse ka qene personi  me i dashur per mua edhe nji gje qe mua me pelqen sja lejoj te me rreshkase kollaj

----------


## Living in Vain

me duket se qajne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hajla

per nje dashuri te vertet qajn edhe meshkujt pse jo, dhe ajo esht dhimbje?!
            kurse ata qe bejn fallce s'kan pse te qajn ,se fallc thuhet, e fallce mbet dhe harrohet ajo shum leht,mos u mashtroni!ne blla, blla, blla!!!
           por...duhet par me kohen qka  esht e verteta.

----------


## PINK

qajne the ? oh yeahhhhhh 

psh ky " mashkulli " qe kam une ... kur i thashe se do e leja dhe its over .. ai filloi te qante .. se pushoja dot .. dhe thashe hajt mo se po bej sevap ..  po vazhdojme dhe ca akoma:PP 

lotet e tij per dashurine .... bene goxha efekt tek mua ... ma prishi mendjen prape .. tani po mendoj si tja them prape ... se kam frike mos qaje again :PP

----------


## Bërrnutsi

Une te qaj per pune femre?

 :uahaha:  

Kurren e kurres  asnjehere,  vetem po isha i martuar me te por me nje te dashur , pfffffff , e le dhe gjej nje tjeter.
Te qash per pune femre tregon dobesi. 
Vajra mer se shumica lavire jane.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## [xeni]

sot po shihja nje program ne TV ku ishte e ftume nje kengetare e njohur (ketu kuptohet) qe eshte nda nga burri... nje burre (goxha moshe) kishte ardhe qellimisht per te (vdiste per te ) dhe i propozoi qe te martoheshin... kuptohet ajo me miresjellje e refuzoi... dhe ky robi filloi te qaje si gomar ... turp e faqja e zeze...  u nxorri bojen meshkujve...  :buzeqeshje: 
pra, qajne,  mbase jo te gjithe, po qajne...

----------


## Acid_Burn

nuk e di sa seriozisht flisni ju ne lidhje me temene hapur. po une po pranoj versionin qe nuk po flisni seriozisht. me leni t'jua spjegoj pak me gjate.

kur mashkulli dashuron (nuk them vertet se kur thu dashuron dmth vertet) ai e konsideron te dashuren si pjese te pa ndare te jetes. dmth si pjese te tijen. nga ana tjeter pret qe te konsiderohet ne te njejten menyre prej partneres. njeshembull i goditur do ishte zinxhiri (patenti i thone kosovaret) cdo dhembez futet ne boshllekun qe krijojne dhembezat e krahut tjeter. keshtu dhe dy te dashuruarit plotesojne njeri tjetrin.

nese shkon puna te ndarja (nuk flasim kur njeri vdes etj) ndarje qe ne te shumten e rasteve pretekst gjen nje xhelozi idiote ose nje fjale goje apo nje zenke banale... dmth qe njeri element ne raport nuk ndjen me dashuri. 

_me lejoni t'ju kujtoj nje fragment nga filmi Mexican me Julia Roberts dhe B.P ku kjo e pyet nese dy veta duhen, por nuk shkojne mire grinden shpesh dmth.. kur vjen koha qe mjaft eshte mjaft(qembushet kupa dmth) edhe ky i thot kurre sepse ata akoma duhen. _  

nese vajza behet shkak i ndarjes dhe djali ndjen akoma ... djali qan... vetem me zemer apo edhe me sy pak rendesi ka... po qe qan qan. qan sepse i eshte shkeputur nje pjese e tij dhe logjikisht qe ndjen dhimbje. a nese eshte djali shkaku dmth nese djali nuk ndjen me atehere nuk ka pse qan sepse ashtu sikurse nuk te dhemb thoni kur e pret ashtu nuk te dhemb kur te largohet dikush qe aty ka qene vetemsi si hije.

nese nje djal qan loti i tij nuk shpreh dobsi, ai tregon qe personi ne fjale i takon akoma rraces njerzore. gomarit sa te dush beji keq bertet po nuk qan.. nuk di te qaje.. nuk ka shpirt te qaje.. loti i derdhur per dashurine e humbur verteton qe fjalet te cilat i ka thene goja kan dale vertet prej zemres.

se fundmi do i lutesha ketyre "bombave" mos te leshojne deklarata kaq te ashperta ndaj gjinise mashkullore sepse jo cdo person qe ka "kandar" eshte mashkull. nga ana tjeter duhet ta kene parasysh qe niveli i personit qe ju terhiqni flet shume qarte per nivelin tuaj si person. kjo vlen nga te dyja anet.

ju keshilloj qe kur te dashuroni te dashuroni ngadal e po ashtu te urreni... kjo do ju kurseje shume lot.

----------


## korcaprincess

sigurisht qe qajne! pse, nuk jane qenjie njerezore si ne edhe meshkujt???

----------


## bunny

Ka meshkuj qe qajne ka edhe nga ato qe nuk qajne,por fakti qe ato nuk qajne nuk do te thote qe te duan me pak/ose te kan dashur me pak.
Eshte mire te lirosh/c'lodhesh shpirtin me ane te loteve,pasi edhe te pastron,por ama te jete edhe burri qaraman nuk ka lezet!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Acid_Burn

te qash nuk do te thote vetem te derdhesh lot ... edhe aq me pak ta besh kete ne publik... te humbesh dashurine dhe te mos qash me duket absurde se pastaj cfare dallimi do kishte si medashuri si pa dashuri ??

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Them se te gjithe qajn KUSHDO  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bunny

> te humbesh dashurine dhe te mos qash me duket absurde se pastaj cfare dallimi do kishte si medashuri si pa dashuri ??


ka njerez (ashtu si meshkuj edhe femra)qe kan humbur (ju kan vdekur te aferm)edhe nuk kan qare,kjo nuk do te thote qe ato nuk jan vrare nga ajo tragjedi thjeshte tregon qe cdo njeri ka metoda te ndryshme.
ashtu sic the ti nuk ka qarje vetem me lot,ka edhe nga ato shpirterore (ku shpirti te qan)sado qe loti nuk te del.
1 mashkull mund te vuaj edhe pa derdhur lot.

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ketu jam me ty te vuash ndryshe i thojne -te qaje shpirti-   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

[QUOTE=Gjilanasi_csi]_Pershndetje.._

*Cka mendoni ju te tjert. se a qajn djemt per dashuri psh per nje dashuri te humbur , nese sot ndahet me nje vajz apo ajo e le at a keni par ndoj her qe kan qar djemt dhe a ju ka ndodh juve ta shiheni  ish te dashurin tuaj , duke qajt kur jeni nda?*

mendoj se mvaret nga intensiteti i dashurise qe ka mashkulli per te dashuren e tij , kur dashuria eshte e sinqerte sigurisht qe  e shikoj normale qe mashkulli i dashuruar te qaje , kur e humbet ate qe ai mendon te krijoje familje ne te ardhmen e tij, nga ata qe kam pare kur jetoja ne shqiperi ne rastet me te shumta qe kam pare me syte e mi kane qene me shume femrat qe qajne kur kane humbur te dashurin , por kjo nuk do te thote se meshkujt nuk qajne , mashkulli me teper e bluan nga brenda nje ndjenje te tille , eshte me e veshtire per nje mashkull te shprehi dhimbjen e tij , flas gjithmone kur dashuria eshte e dyanshme dhe jo kur eshte e njeanshme , femrat jane me te ndjeshme ne dashuri dhe japin me shume sesa meshkujt ne kete sentiment , mendimi im eshte se femrat ne shumicen e rasteve dashurojne me shume se meshkujt dhe mbi te gjitha  femrat e duan jeten  pa kushte dhe pike , jane te mbushura me molekula dashurie dhe jane plot me jete shume me teper sesa meshkujt, ky eshte mendimi im


megjithate nese shikoj nje mashkull qe qan per te dashuren e tij do ta jepja gjykimin tim vetem mbasi te kuptoja mire intensitetin e dashurise se tij per ate femer qe ai dashuron, dhe mbi te gjitha mbasi te kuptoja mire shkaqet e ndarjes ose te humbjes se te dashures, gje qe te tilla raste nuk eshte shume e lehte per ta percaktuar sepse ne te tilla raste nuk ka meter ne bote qe te masi thellesine e sentimenteve te ketyre personave te dashuruar  qofshin femra apo meshkuj 

ne nje rast qe e kam degjuar me veshet e mi kur jetoja ne shqiperi degjova historine e nje vajze qe tregonte se edhe pse kishte vite qe ishte ndare me ish te dashurin e saj , dhe mbasi kishte provuar dhe ishte lidhur me nje djale tjeter per te rifilluar jeten nga e para , ajo perseri thoshte se kur e shikonte ish te dashurin e saj ne rruge nuk ishte ne gjendje te bente asgje tjeter vecse te perjetonte nje intesitet ndjenjash aq te forta saqe nuk deshironte me te shikonte asnje mashkull tjeter ne bote pervec ish te dashurit te vet te dikurshem

me kete rast te sjelle ketu dua te them se kur dashuria eshte e forte dhe e dyanshme , dhe kur te dashuruarit ndahen per arsye banale sic ndodh shpesh ne shqiperi, une e shikoj normale qe te qaj dhe shume bile , e ku ka gje me te bukur se te qash per kete sentiment te bukur qe nuk paragonohet me asnje lloj sentimenti tjeter ne bote 



DASHURIA ESHTE E SHEJTE, DASHURIA ESHTE VETE JETA, DASHURIA ESHTE VETE ZOTI, SIPAS MEJE TE QASH PER DASHURINE ESHTE NORMALE , DHE AI QE NUK QAN ME LOT QAN ME DHIMBJE QE DALIN NGA THELLESIA E SHPIRTIT , DHIMBJE QE NE MESHKUJT I NJOHIM AQ MIRE , POR QE E KEMI VESHTIRE TI THEMI, DHE TI SHPREHIM HAPUR SEPSE NA DUKET VETJA TE DOBET PARA TE TJEREVE

----------

